# About to purchase a Vesta heat press



## bobbylat (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi, I am about to purchase a $400 Vesta 15" x 15" auto-open slide out drawer heat press.. I was just wondering if anybody could give me some incite on if this is a good investment.. Thanks!!


----------



## wbrca1 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi, I just bought a Vesta. In fact the same one you are thinking of purchasing. The only complaint I have. The Pressure knob did not move. With a little adjustment. I was able to get the Pressure Knob to turn. It's a small 1 or two man operation who sell vesta in California. So far so good. The machine does work great after that snag.  It's a good Investment. Call to ask if they are selling you the Refirb model. They mentioned to me after I received the unit. I may have received a refirb model. Just an FYI.  Let me know what you decide and if I can help in any way.


----------



## bobbylat (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey mine just came in today, I'm super excited! The handbook stinks, it came with very little instructions but the machine looks great.. If you have any advice for my first few prints please post. Thanks!!


----------



## bobbylat (Sep 2, 2012)

btw my pressure knob is stuck too, how did you loosen yours up/ get it to move??
-thanks!


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

I bought the 16x20 (screwed up and ordered the wrong one because I wanted the pull out platen, completely my fault) 

I turn it on, set the temp (if I need to change it) and then cut and weed my designs 15-20 minutes later it beeps letting me know that it's at temp.
I am in the habit of closing it for 10-15 seconds a couple of times, just to make sure that the heat is even (I'm not sure who suggested this, but I figure better safe than sorry).

I have to say that I love the thing. The only short coming is are the instructions, which you can figure out playing around with it a little, but some people don't like to play around with a new tool and want better directions, which would be nice.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

yes I have the vesta 16x 20 auto open , magnetic closure and slide out tray and LOVE IT!

Heats up fast, holds heat well. I have been using mine for about a year.


----------



## wbrca1 (Aug 12, 2012)

right below the pressure knob..where the platen is connected to the knob..you will see a cylinder. The cylinder has three crescent screws. Gently loosen the screw. Just slightly one or two of them. Then you will be able to loosen the knob and tighten it.


----------



## wbrca1 (Aug 12, 2012)

than book does stink..haha. But the machine works great. After a few minor adjustments.


----------



## bobbylat (Sep 2, 2012)

Yep my machine's control wouldn't turn on, made a call.. they told up to open it up the was a loose wire that had to be connected. Their customer service exceeds their product, but I really do love the machine now that I got it working!


----------



## westmama (Feb 22, 2010)

I've had mine since May and it's starting to go wonky on me. The heat platen loses heat after 15 mins or so of not using heat. So I'm messing up transfers left and right now. And the platen heat is now very uneven, almost a 75 degree difference from front to back of the press. So I used to be able to press four small 6x8 in cotton bags (for party favors) and the back ones are always messed up. Very frustrating. And my timer is wonky. It times down way faster than a second at a time. So if I set the timer for 60 secs, it actually times down in 35 seconds (when comparing with my iPhone stopwatch).

Very frustrated with this machine. I am a VERY small shop and feel like it should handle more than the little I do.


----------



## Donna Lawson (Oct 24, 2012)

bobbylat said:


> Hi, I am about to purchase a $400 Vesta 15" x 15" auto-open slide out drawer heat press.. I was just wondering if anybody could give me some incite on if this is a good investment.. Thanks!!


I just received a Vesta 16X20 Semi Auto HP3804-C non Drawer 
Heat press for around the same price range. It is much lighter, only weighing around 80 lbs or so. 
I was told that this is one of their popular Heat Presses. I have not used it yet to tell you how it works but there has been good reviews on it.
Hugh told me to call him and he will teach me how to use it. 
The press arrived fed X Ground and only took a couple of days to get to me. Great customer service.


----------



## Donna Lawson (Oct 24, 2012)

bobbylat said:


> Hi, I am about to purchase a $400 Vesta 15" x 15" auto-open slide out drawer heat press.. I was just wondering if anybody could give me some incite on if this is a good investment.. Thanks!!


I just received a 16x20 Vesta non drawer Heat Press in that price range. I have not had a chance to use it yet but I'm told it has good reviews.
It weighs around 80 lbs which is good if you have to travel with it.
It arrived to me in two days via Fed X Ground. Hugh told me to call him and he would teach me how to use it. Great Customer Service!
Donna


----------



## Donna Lawson (Oct 24, 2012)

Donna Lawson said:


> I just received a 16x20 Vesta non drawer Heat Press in that price range. I have not had a chance to use it yet but I'm told it has good reviews.
> It weighs around 80 lbs which is good if you have to travel with it.
> It arrived to me in two days via Fed X Ground. Hugh told me to call him and he would teach me how to use it. Great Customer Service!
> Donna


My girlfriend and I carried my new HP3804C Vesta
Non Drawer Heat Press upstairs to my work area. I used it for the first time today.
I was very impressed with this Heat Press. I have to bond two materials together so I can't have any cold spots. My material was bonded perfectly which meant there were NO COLD SPOTS! The press heated up quickly, even faster than my iron and it was very easy to program. I like the timer feature on it also. The handle was easy to pull down and when the timer reached 0 the lid raised smoothly. 
Hugh was very nice to explain how to use my press. 
I have to reach to the back of the press to place
My material and I didn't come close to getting burnt. 
I would highly recommend this Vesta heat press to anyone who is in the business or just using it as a hobby.
Donna


----------



## kombi (Oct 24, 2012)

Just picked up a used Vesta Professional Auto Open Heat Press Machines with Slide Out Drawer sizes 15x15… Instructions are less than perfect for the English language, but workable. The unit seems to heat heated up in about 15 – 20 min to 360, when checking with my laser temp gauge there is a 10 degree difference from the front to back and the outer edge (½ inch all around) there a little more temp drop which we expected. As for construction not sure if it was from the factory or from pervious users but the handle seemed loose and the magnet release was sloppy. Upon checking we found that the washers used in construction were doubled up on the inside of both spacers creating a sloppy feel for us. Once we removed the extra washer from the inside of the spacers and placed one on the spacer side and one next to the nut the handle tightened up nicely and the magnet and release worked perfectly. The timer works great and the digital read out is nice.. .Over all it seems good for the money. It should work for most applications or as a second press… 
Improvements: I would like to see a longer power cord and the ability to have two timers with auto release.


----------



## Heatpressinc (May 19, 2012)

To get the pressure knob flowing better you can use a silicon spray and graphite spray where the the plate cover and pressure screw connect. If you're constantly changing pressures you'll need to do this every other month. When you have metal on metal it needs to be lubricated like a bicycle chain or garage doors. If you need any help or have issues with your press please contact us.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I love my Vesta Auto open press.


----------

